# Sky tv



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone know the best way to get sky installed in Cyprus and how much it costs - I can bring over my own sky+ box but just want to know an installation cost and how much the monthly subscription fees are ?

I have found lots of threads on the net but no real answers - just lots of 'i think' prices

Many Thanks


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Bring your card as ell as your plus box. The brother in law in the Uk has sky plus and sent us the second box and card. It works great. We've got a cable over from next doors satalite dish. It cost about 100EUR for the guy to do the cable for us. We paid for the sky plus intallation in the UK and brother-in-law pays the subscription so it's free! PM me if you want the cable guys address.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Please give me some advice on this one..... Do I have to keep paying my Sky Subscription in the UK to be able to watch Sky TV in Cyprus providing I bring the Sky Box & Card?

Can anyone recommend anyone for a sky dish to be installed who is really resonable??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lyndamarcx said:


> Please give me some advice on this one..... Do I have to keep paying my Sky Subscription in the UK to be able to watch Sky TV in Cyprus providing I bring the Sky Box & Card?
> 
> Can anyone recommend anyone for a sky dish to be installed who is really resonable??


It could be a problem paying it here unless you still have an address in the UK.

The safest way is to bring your box but get acard from whoever installs your dish.
You can pay for the full sky package (dont ask me how they get around it) but you have to pay for a year up front.
Whatever you do you must not do any interactive stuff as this alerts sky that you are watchingfrom outside uk and your card will be disabled.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Bring your card and if you can keep a card on a uk address then thats fine

Best to have your own dish installed and the cost of this is 1300 euros ! There is a place in Paphos that will do the card plus the box for you

If you cant keep a uk address its not a problem they will take the subscription from your uk card ( debit or credit )

HTH


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

philly said:


> Bring your card and if you can keep a card on a uk address then thats fine
> 
> Best to have your own dish installed and the cost of this is 1300 euros ! There is a place in Paphos that will do the card plus the box for you
> 
> ...


Hi Philly, 

We do have a uk address, I phoned today to enquire about Canceling my subscribtion as Im going travelling!!! (didnt want to say I was moving in case i needed to keep it for card for Cyprus) pretending Im trying to cut down on my bills and they said ' I couldnt cancell as Im still in contract on my HD package but they would give me 6 months half price so in total only £22 pm inc HD (will I still get HD in Cyprus), so me being me I asked so if Im still travelling in 6 months can I phone back and get another deal and the girl basically said 'YES' so Im just going to keep my sky subscription... The only this is I hope my new tenents dont want sky... 

Not looking forward to paying 1300 euro!!!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi Philly,
> 
> We do have a uk address, I phoned today to enquire about Canceling my subscribtion as Im going travelling!!! (didnt want to say I was moving in case i needed to keep it for card for Cyprus) pretending Im trying to cut down on my bills and they said ' I couldnt cancell as Im still in contract on my HD package but they would give me 6 months half price so in total only £22 pm inc HD (will I still get HD in Cyprus), so me being me I asked so if Im still travelling in 6 months can I phone back and get another deal and the girl basically said 'YES' so Im just going to keep my sky subscription... The only this is I hope my new tenents dont want sky...
> 
> Not looking forward to paying 1300 euro!!!


You may be lucky enough to already have a dish where you live - fingers crossed :clap2:


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

philly said:


> You may be lucky enough to already have a dish where you live - fingers crossed :clap2:


I also have a sky subscription in the U.K. And will continue to do so with my current box. However I do have a spare HD box that I can take over. Can I have both working, 1 in the U.K. And Cyprus?

Does anyone know of any reputable companies that could help with this around the Oroklini area?

I don't have much space around my property but maybe able to get a dish installed on my carport roof? Does anyone know if this is possible, what sort of weight the dishes are and again cost and installation for this if possible?

Cheers,

Frank


----------

